
Do you remember these Windows Systems? A nostalgic look at Windows - luccastera
http://speckyboy.com/2008/02/16/do-you-remember-these-windows-systems-a-nostalgic-look-at-windows/
======
brk
Interesting, but slightly wrong... Windows 3.1 came out sometime around
1989ish (I remember using it while still in high school, when I built an IBM
AT from spare parts).

Windows 3.11/WFWG Came out around 1992 (the time this site lists Win3.1 as
being released). 3.11 added some enhanced/increased network support and other
minor additions.

~~~
hernan7
Wikipedia says Windows 3.1 = 1992

I wasn't paying much attention at the time (mostly working on Unix and DOS --
and playing on my friends' C64 machines), but I do seem to remember being
shown a Windows version 2 machine in 1989-1990 -- it was supposed to be MS's
state of the art at the time.

~~~
brk
You might be right, or I might be thinking of Windows 3.0.

------
run4yourlives
I love the fact that he included BSOD because "he's seen enough of it to make
him think it was an OS".

